# on nortriptyline went to doc for chest pain



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

my usual heart beat is around 80 BPM today in his office was 120 BPMDr says to monitor it carfully and said next time I have what I think is gas pain to come in for EKG just to make suresays he is not worried about heart attack or anything just long term effect of heart pumping 120 BPM could cause problemsIs very optomistic that if this is worling well that we can find another med that will work just as well.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thats scary about the nortriptoline and hbp. Might want to post it on the general forum as I'm sure there are many others taking this and complaining of gas?I think actually the lowdose that's most often used is amytriptoline, BTW.Bada


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Checking in you and the chest pains. Are you getting better? I think you should switch to a different antidepressant. What reason did you say you were taking Pamelor?


----------



## Ganas (Jun 24, 2003)

well I have now switched to 10mg of Nortrip. every other day but have got to tell you the chest pain is less painful but more often now.Called the GI who originaly suggested it to see if he might recommend something else.the D.O. thinks I should experiment to see if it is really the med but on the last 3 days I can almost bet its the medMAN! this med worked great for 2 weeks and I hate to have to give it upmaybe the GI will call back with suggestions


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I agree if you wasn't having the problem before. Follow through though, okay?


----------

